# what size Rivnuts, washers and bolts for titan hunters?



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all, Im in the middle of refurbishing my 3 titan hunters. New wraps and new clip washers and bolts.. 
Does anyone know what size and type I need to replace the originals bolts, washers and rivnuts and possibly a good place to buy them in the UK..
Cheers

Heath


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

No sweet clue…if you don’t have the means to measure them I would just ask Chris. I’m sure you could get them straight from him.


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

Island made said:


> No sweet clue…if you don’t have the means to measure them I would just ask Chris. I’m sure you could get them straight from him.
> [


hanks for your reply.. I have emailed Chris so hopefully will get a reply soon... I like your slings by the way.. I`m a woodturner and have turned a fey wooden slings myself but always resort to a shaped handle for grip...


----------

